# Cambelt or timing chain?



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

I am looking at a September 2010 post facelift TTS with the newer style front grill.
Do these have a cambelt or timing chain? I'm struggling to find the answer. 
If a timing chain is this a part requiring replacement after set years/miles?
Thanks


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Have look through this document, which was posted on here a few weeks ago.
You'll need to locate your engine number.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Vo ... 6_FSI_85kW

Also try a search on this forum, as there have been several discussions.
Timing chains do have a longer life than cam belts, and I have seen 170,000 miles mentioned.
But nowhere near that mileage with my 2.0 TFSI, so no experience of timing chain wear yet.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently asked the same question, albeit for a 2.0 tsi and the answer was a chain.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi,
The TTS has the vag 2.0 tfsi engine code ea113 which uses a timing belt,not a chain.
The 2.0 ltr tsi engine used in the normal TT uses a timing chain and has code ea888.The TTS requires the belt to be changed every 4yrs/60,000 miles whichever is sooner.
The ea888 doesn't require this maintenance but can suffer front chain stretch if abused.


----------



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

That's great, thanks for clearing that up for me leopard


----------

